# Cast in Stone



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

So the date is set..................we are now officially on the way..........(well on holiday to start with).

It is great to see the light at the end of the tunnel.

Rob


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Finalamente. Boa sorte.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent - congrats!

I wish you and yours a warm and happy home.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have a great holiday


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Have a great holiday


Thanks to all and yes we will have a great holiday.

Firstly though we have a short trip to the Northern Lights.................apparently it is the best year to go in the 7 year cycle........Arctic Circle is going to be v.v.v. cold I think.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Thanks to all and yes we will have a great holiday.
> 
> Firstly though we have a short trip to the Northern Lights.................apparently it is the best year to go in the 7 year cycle........Arctic Circle is going to be v.v.v. cold I think.
> 
> Rob


Speculation. Enjoy. See you when you finally arrive


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Speculation. Enjoy. See you when you finally arrive


I look froward to that Siobhan.

Will pm you with dates as the time approaches.

Rob


----------

